# Am I the only having issues with this site ?



## air2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been noticing this a lot over the past couple weeks . The site not loading/hanging and or just plain old timing out . I will post a screen snip of it with the msg I see from fire fox.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

need to edit


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm assuming the duplicate topic may be an exhibit of these issues? Gbatemp is one of the sites that I use to check if other sites are actually offline/buggy. This meaning that most of the time I never have trouble with GBAtemp connectivity. To answer the question, I have not had any trouble with the site in the last few weeks.

Try clearing your internet cache. Does it do the hangups on any other browser? (Try Google Chrome)


----------



## Xenirina (Jan 26, 2013)

Could be a browser problem.
Try Chrome or something else other than Firefox.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

now I'm getting msgs like , server didnt respond in time WTF


----------



## air2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

you see how long the time was between these msgs , thats how long it took


----------



## air2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

now shit seems to be responding


----------



## Costello (Jan 26, 2013)

you posted in the wrong forum
and I'm sorry to tell you that I think the problem is on your end, no issues here whatsoever


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 26, 2013)

You're not the only one having problems air2004. Started for me a few days ago.

edit: And yes I've tried clearing cache, different browsers and resetting my internet connection.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have tried chrome , firefox , IE9 ....I keep getting time out errors ...I just tried submitting news and I got a server didn't respond in time error .
It can be my browser , becasue every other site I use pops right up.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 26, 2013)

Try re-installing the browser.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 26, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Try re-installing the browser.


 
Re-install the browser? Upon my chain you surely do yank.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 26, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Re-install the browser? Upon my chain you surely do yank.


Worked for me, a few months ago. Not only GBATemp, I had problems with other forums, too.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 26, 2013)

it sounds like your internet is utter shit.
Those are all lag-esque issues. Though I suppose other sites would do the same.
How odd.

No issues here though, GBAtemp works flawlessly.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 28, 2013)

Still having problems with the site Costello.


----------



## techboy (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm having the same problem as air2004...'temp was down on my end from Sat. morning to this morning...and while up now, it's slow. Happened early last week as well. My internet service was fine, as was every other website. Wasn't the browser or PC, I tried several browsers on several PCs.

I tried viewing it from another IP using my web server (PHP pass-thru), but that did the same thing (timed out). Now it says my web server's IP is blocked (another issue altogether that I don't know how to fix).

Also, http://isup.me/gbatemp.net was saying it was down as well.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 28, 2013)

If I'm logged out, the site loads completely fine but when I'm logged in it's slow loading pages or it doesn't load the pages at all.


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 28, 2013)

Funny the site wouldn't even load for me the last two days but its fine today....


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 28, 2013)

Site was down for many members, we talked about it on facebook and skype for a while.


----------



## Issac (Jan 28, 2013)

The only trouble I've had was the downtime yesterday... and that was as costello said, because of the server.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 26, 2013)

I have been noticing this a lot over the past couple weeks . The site not loading/hanging and or just plain old timing out . I will post a screen snip of it with the msg I see from fire fox.


----------



## JPnintendo (Jan 28, 2013)

I could´nt load the pague the whole week end. I dont know why but it happened only with gbatemp. Today Im able to connect to the site but now is really slow.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 28, 2013)

JPnintendo said:


> I could´nt load the pague the whole week end. I dont know why but it happened only with gbatemp. Today Im able to connect to the site but now is really slow.


http://gbatemp.net/threads/temporary-downtime-were-back.341952/


----------



## JPnintendo (Jan 28, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://gbatemp.net/threads/temporary-downtime-were-back.341952/


Yes, I readed that. He said, "for the last 24 hours" I was out about 48+ hours. For that reason and because some people is with the same time loadings as me I think maybe could be a problem with servers. That is all.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 28, 2013)

I knew I wasn't crazy lol. The site didn't work at all yesterday and this morning when I tried it, it wouldn't load when I tried logging in. But the site would load although slow as hell if I didn't login.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 29, 2013)

It looks like costello or any other staff don't want to look into this issue at all.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't know why my name was being brought up all of a sudden here but I just deleted a bunch of posts to keep this thread on topic.

The downtime was longer than 24 hours, so if you couldn't access the site over the weekend it was due to that fault. Generally people have no issues accessing the site and it runs at a reasonable high speed almost all of the time. If you are having issues the problem is probably on your end, unless you have 100 people simultaneously complaining about the speed of the site (which we aren't having) the problem is more than likely nothing to do with us. You cant expect Costello to look into one or two peoples problems, there will always be a couple of people complaining that the site is slow even when it actually isn't. This is the internet after all. If we investigated every single isolated incident like this we wouldn't have time to do anything else.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2013)

Oddly enough, I had all the same problems as the OP (GBAtemp slow, laggy) but it just seems to have resolved itself after the server came back up. Hm.


----------



## Another World (Jan 29, 2013)

is gbatemp.net the only domain you are having issues with? the site isn't giving me any issues at all. speed is the same. i'm running the most up-to-date chrome install.

-another world


----------



## Costello (Jan 29, 2013)

soulx said:


> Oddly enough, I had all the same problems as the OP (GBAtemp slow, laggy) but it just seems to have resolved itself after the server came back up. Hm.


if only you had read this thread, like, 10 minutes ago...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2013)

Costello said:


> if only you had read this thread, like, 10 minutes ago...


The site was laggy/slow long before the servers went down. Right after the redesign.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2013)

Like I said sometimes the site is slow for me but fine for everyone else. It happens. I don't go making threads over it and complaining about Costello especially when nobody else is having issues because I recognize the problem is probably on my end. What do you want us to do when one or two people are having speed issues but thousands aren't? :/


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jan 29, 2013)

soulx said:


> The site was laggy/slow long before the servers went down. Right after the redesign.


 
The lag was delibrately set. At least the wording of Costello's post suggested so.


----------



## Costello (Jan 29, 2013)

this thread has no reason to exist anymore.
--closed--


----------

